# JOGL: per Mausbewegung Objekt verschieben



## geheim (21. Apr 2008)

Ich bin eine JOGL-Neuling und gerade dabei ein Brettspiel zu programmieren.
Dabei möchte ich die Spielfiguren mit der Maus bewegen können.
Kann mir einer dabei helfen? Vielleicht hat jemand ein Codeausschnitt für mich?


----------



## Evil-Devil (22. Apr 2008)

Such mal nach OpenGL Selektion bzw. Color Picking.
Damit kannst du abfragen ob deine Spielfigur angeklickt wurde und der Rest sollte sich dann von selbst ergeben


----------



## geheim (22. Apr 2008)

danke, werde ich mal probieren


----------

